# RTA Map Center -- Support >  map generating

## rainbostarc

I do not understand how to view a map after entering all of the criteria for the roadtrip. The buttons are not wrking and I do not see anything that makes this happen I jus cannot get a mp to generate:  http://www.roadtripamerica.com/maps/mapwizard.php

At the bottom of the page :)

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

What device are you using to create your maps?  Is it a computer (PC or MAC)?  Or is it a smart phone or a tablet like an iPad?  And what browser are you using?

If it were a computer and you were not able to generate a map -- We'd be very surprised as we are constantly testing browsers  to ensure compliance.

There is limited functionality on an iPad and almost none (currently) on smart phones.  We are working to resolve this problem.

Mark

----------

